# First time cage (Super Pet)



## Hearts (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been wanting a small pet for a while now and ultimately decided on pet rats. I've been doing lots of research recently. I am in the beginning steps of preparing for my pets, though. I am planning on having two female rats. I don't have a huge budget, but obviously I want a nice cage for my pets. While researching what some of the best cages are, I stumbled across this forum, where I've seen several people that have Super Pet Deluxe My First Home for Exotics and it seems pretty nice to me (small spaces between the parts, plastic bottom as well as platforms, good size [the calculator I used said could be good for up to 4 rats, so definitely good for only 2], plenty of room to explore, lots of places I could add toys and things around). On most of the pet store websites, it's probably more than I would like to spend ($100) but I have found it on eBay for only $70 (new), which is still not cheap, but definitely those extra $30 I'm saving can go a long way toward other supplies, so I would be happy with that.

Anyway, I've pretty much decided on this cage, but I was still a little nervous about going ahead and ordering it since it is a big purchase and I am new to this (although my partner has had rats before and said it looked pretty good, it has been a long time). So I just wanted a little more reassurance or information about this cage, especially from people who have used it or are currently using it. Are there any drawbacks that I need to be aware of? Or anything I need to do to make it more secure or safe for the rats? And this is not really a question specifically about this cage, but since it has a wheel, I am curious... if they like the wheel, will they go in it and make noise at night? In September, I am going to be renting a small house and probably the most ideal location for the cage would be in the bedroom, but if they are going to wake my partner or I up, I would rather try to find another place in the house for them where they will also not disturb our roommates.

Thank you for any information! I am very excited to get my cage all put together and finally get my rats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you wind up with chewers, that cage will give you big problems. If you luck out, then that cage should work fine.

Personally, for my money, I'd go with a Martin's R-670 for two rats. 71 dollars when powder coated (which you need), and it will last three times as long as a Super Pet cage, if not longer. Much higher quality.

http://martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

The Exotics is good if you.don't have chewers but the bars do tend to bow after a while. I would look for used cages online.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought the same cage from Amazon in June & I love it!! it was incredibly easy to snap together. you can make it as yor as cluttered as you & the ratties want it! You can always re-arrange the shelves to change things up. I never put the large wheel in because the tiny toes can get stuck, so now they have pleanty of room on the bottom for an igloo and third hammock. I'm sure you'll really really like this cage!!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would still get a new wheel comfort or silent spinner are best


----------



## Hearts (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I am going to hold out for a bit longer and keep checking craigslist for a really nice used one and maybe go with the Martin's one if I don't find anything else. I'm going to be going to PetSmart and PetCo later today, just to check out the cages that they have and see some of the ones I've been looking at more up close just to maybe help me decide. I'll probably let you know what I end up going with.


----------



## Bobius (Jul 1, 2012)

I have used this cage for the last 3 years and have had no problems with it. I first has two males in and and the three females. My girls (which are bigger) do like the wire wheel and I have never had problem with injuries. I have also added a second wodent wheel, which is not as popular (they use it as a litter box instead). When the wheels make noise I just lube them with a little olive oil.


----------



## Hearts (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, I am still unsure of what I am going to get. I decided I can't do Martin's because the shipping to where I live is far too expensive. I've been trying to find a single Critter Nation for $100 or so on craigslist and ebay and wherever else, but no luck so far (I would really like one, but I think probably my absolute max I can spend for a cage right now is $100 and that I would only do if it was an amazing cage like the Critter Nation sounds). I did find a used double ferret nation on craigslist for $120, but I don't think I have room for one quite that big and I think I would have to modify it for rats. I found someone who was selling a large rat cage on craigslist, but they didn't post any pictures or dimensions or name and they haven't responded to any of my attempts to contact them. I suppose it is possible that I may be able to spend the $150 for a critter nation on amazon (my mom does owe me $50) but only if I can manage to get/make lots of toys/accessories for them cheaply (I've already checked out the thread on here and it looks pretty helpful).

It sounds, even from the replies here, like there's a lot of mixed opinions on the Super Pet I originally posted. But as of right now, it's looking like that may be my best option. I figure that maybe I can try it out and see if the rats I end up getting are big chewers. And if they are, my grandpa may be able to help me rig something up to help with the problem.

Are there any other good cages for $100 or under that anyone recommends?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought the Super pet off craigslist for 30 dollars. It's a really good cage, with a few downsides. Annoying as heck to clean, unless you use liners on the shelves their pee/poo gets stuck in the edges of the shelves and you have to wipe them down daily, and the shelves can slide back and fourth a bit if forced. Not any big problems, but kind of annoying. I'm currently saving up for a Double Critter nation, because I've heard they're the best out there. So I would definitely TRY for the CN, and if nothing else go ahead and get the super pet.


----------



## Hearts (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright, I have found it on another website for a little under $140 and free shipping, so that would save me a little bit. And I do have some fabric around the house that I could use to make some hammocks and things. I think later tonight, I'm going to go try to find everything I need online for as cheap as I can, figure out what I can make, then calculate the total and see if I think the CN is do-able. I do really like that option because I won't feel like I need to upgrade later, or if I did, I could just get the add-on for it. And if I can't manage it right now, sounds like the Super Pet would be good enough for me for now. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Hearts (Jul 21, 2012)

Just ordered my Critter Nation from Pet Street Mall for $135 and free shipping! I'm super happy with this decision. It was above my initial budget, but honestly I know this will save me a lot of money in the end and I know I'm going to love the ease of cleaning this cage as opposed to the Super Pet one.

Now I just have to buy the other supplies I need to buy, make them some hammocks and toys and things, and just wait for the cage to get here. And then I can set it up and go get my rats! I am also planning on litter training them, so that I will be able to use fleece or towels in the rest of their cage and just have litter in the litter box. That will save me money on bedding, I am sure, too (hopefully, they'll get the hang of it). 

I am very excited!


----------

